# New VW Beetle owner



## Eoo (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello everyone, brand new Moonrock Silver Beetle owner here, and first time VW purchase!





































In the first 24 hours, I've learned that:

1. Need to swing the hatch/trunk-lid down with moderate force, otherwise it wouldn't close properly.

2. Bluetooth sync was very easy.

3. Really need to get a center armrest.

4. Where's the owner's manual? Got the quickstart guide but that's it.

5. Yup, it has the power window problem as everyone else - one touch up/down works erratically, sometimes can't even close window (build date APR 2012). Already booked appointment with dealership.

Cheers everyone :wave:


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

congrats! looks good, where are you located at if i may ask
those homes in the back look awfully familiar 

of course i'm sure all subdivisions do in the US 
but just curious


----------



## Eoo (Nov 18, 2012)

Skimmy290 said:


> congrats! looks good, where are you located at if i may ask
> those homes in the back look awfully familiar
> 
> of course i'm sure all subdivisions do in the US
> but just curious


Thanks, we're located in Maryland.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Congrats this is the first time that I have seen Moonrock Silver. I have a Reflex Silver Turbo Beetle. Welcome to the party. Hope you enjoy the car.:beer:


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

I too have an April 2012 build date and had the window issue. Don't worry "The Fix" works and takes only a couple hours to implement. 

First time I too have seen that color and it's nothing short of awesome. Congratulations. :thumbup:


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Welcome and enjoy the ride, i like the retro wheels and a nice classy, clean dash and interior.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Yea April seems to be the month. My Beetles birth date is 4/17/2012. Which is funny because my b-day is on the 17th of another month and my last VW was born on a 17th.


----------



## Eoo (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks again everyone. 

Re: window gremlin - the dealership replaced the regulator and motor for both windows. 

Hopefully it's relatively trouble-free from now on! :laugh:


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Congrats on the new purchase Eoo. This is my third Beetle/VW. I too live in MD. Perhaps we will cross paths someday.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Congrats, but having to slam the trunk is a misnomer.

It's 2012, not 1950. Cars don't need their trunks (nor doors) slammed, but most people don't seem to realize that and are all too happy to slam the **** out of the doors and trunk whenever they hop in any of my cars.

Seriously, the trunk doesn't need much to get it to shut all the way.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

puma1552 said:


> Congrats, but having to slam the trunk is a misnomer.
> 
> It's 2012, not 1950. Cars don't need their trunks (nor doors) slammed, but most people don't seem to realize that and are all too happy to slam the **** out of the doors and trunk whenever they hop in any of my cars.
> 
> Seriously, the trunk doesn't need much to get it to shut all the way.


If the trunk isn't properly closed you will immediately know it by locking the car with
your key fob. You won't get the usual loud response but a muted one.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

puma1552 said:


> Congrats, but having to slam the trunk is a misnomer.
> 
> It's 2012, not 1950. Cars don't need their trunks (nor doors) slammed, but most people don't seem to realize that and are all too happy to slam the **** out of the doors and trunk whenever they hop in any of my cars.
> 
> Seriously, the trunk doesn't need much to get it to shut all the way.


I'm sure I mentioned this before, but instructions for properly closing the trunk can be found on page 48 of the Owner's Manual. Grab one of the recessed grips inside the rear hatch. Swing in a downward motion, continue moving your hand downward, then toward your side. The downward force closed the trunk correctly. The salesman who sold me my first Beetle in 1998 demonstrated this procedure for me. There is really no other correct way to close the rear hatch. Never use your hands on the exterior of the hatch to push it shut.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanx for the info Beet...Ill pay more attention to that myself!:thumbup:


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

A friend of mine used to push it closed with his hands until he accidentally trapped one of his fingers... 

Also, not only does the way I described close the hatch efficiently, but no fingerprints on the hatch lid.


----------



## CCISFORME (Feb 17, 2012)

Skimmy290 said:


> where are you located at if i may ask
> those homes in the back look awfully familiar


 OMG! That's the first thing that went thru my mind looking at the pics too (in SC here)! That is NOT to take away from the awesomeness of the OP's ride. I'm seriously looking at the Moonrock color also, but with the cornsilk interior.


----------



## BoyoUK (Dec 3, 2012)

Beautiful exterior colour and alloys combo :thumbup:


----------



## djmatte (Sep 16, 2012)

Just noticed the screen behind the wheel colors are red. I thought it was white in all the beetles. Is there a way of changing the color?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

djmatte said:


> Just noticed the screen behind the wheel colors are red. I thought it was white in all the beetles. Is there a way of changing the color?


 ??? :what:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

djmatte said:


> Just noticed the screen behind the wheel colors are red. I thought it was white in all the beetles. Is there a way of changing the color?


 Maybe just the hi-line nav beetles are white?


----------



## djmatte (Sep 16, 2012)

VWNDAHS said:


> Maybe just the hi-line nav beetles are white?


 Mine doesn't have nav, but it is a TDI. Maybe its for the turbo/diesel models? or a premium sound option? 

I was really only asking because my car has a mood lighting switch that changes lights around the speakers and along doors between white, blue, and red. But the dash stays a flat white. Wasnt sure if there was another switch I was missing


----------



## CCISFORME (Feb 17, 2012)

I really don't like that "Heritage" wheel. I appreciate the retro thing & all that, but to me it's the automotive equivalent of an old man wearing sandals over dark socks at the beach!  I sure do wish the Turbine wheels that show on vw.com's Configurator (Build and Price tool) were available!!


----------



## CCISFORME (Feb 17, 2012)

Sorry - I was trying to edit my post above, but somehow it got posted as a duplicate 2nd post! :banghead:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome! :thumbup: 

Andy


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Sunroof ans SSN models get the bright white MFD. Base get the old red look.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Congrats. Love the color.:thumbup:


----------

